# I'm a terrible mother!



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol I think... I got her a puppy play pen for when she comes with me to work but she is so attached.... TOO ATTACHED to me. She cries and cries and cries and I give in /: she's only happy in my lap or under my arm. I'm beginning to doubt my mother skills! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

):


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, sounds like she is training you beautifully lol  .


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol you got that right! Who can resist that puppy face and whine?


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the picture of her in the pen:wub: yes you are a terrible mommy:HistericalSmiley: ya right, she is training you:HistericalSmiley:welcome to the group


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> ):
> 
> 
> Love,
> Michele & Khloe


Ohh...those cute paws, the super cute face, the little tummy... I am melting here :wub::wub::wub:

Priya


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh look how cute she looks!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks so cute!! I love the picture of her in the playpen!! 

However, I feel it is important for them to know how to be by themselves and sooth themselves. If she wind up having separation anxiety, that is very hard to break. IMHO. My Basset Hound had bad separation anxiety because DH took her every where with him, to work, to his parents, to the drive thru, you name it and Loco went. When we all became one big happy family he wanted to leave Loco home more and we went through a long period of time where it was hard because all she did was bark and cry and neighbors don’t particularly love that. We have finally gotten her to good place where she is fine to be home with Opey. When I first got Opey I dotted on him and loved him but I made a cautious effort not to hold him ALL the time and leave him home here and there (I also worked and he had to be home during the day alone) because not only can they develop separation anxiety they can also develop a possessiveness over you and will snap and/or growl at people when they come near you if you are holding them. You just want to find a happy balance of loving them, holding them, and cuddling them, and having them be able to be alone. That’s just my opinion though.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lady and the Tramp -- Lady had Jim Darling trained the very first night. She never had to sleep in her bed again. LOL

Yes -- they train us well to spoil them rotten -- that's why this forum is called Spoiled Maltese -- 'cause there isn't one on here that isn't spoiled to the max. LOL


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Great advice @lindsay! I'm attempting to socialize her with others in the house and I will do my best to help her gain some independence! I don't want her to be too possessive for obvious reasons./: I'm so new at this! Everyone teases me and says they should've thrown me a baby shower or they never noticed a baby bump lol she's my baby!!!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is ADORABLE! I'm afraid I'd have a hard time not giving into her too!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> Great advice @lindsay! I'm attempting to socialize her with others in the house and I will do my best to help her gain some independence! I don't want her to be too possessive for obvious reasons./: I'm so new at this! Everyone teases me and says they should've thrown me a baby shower or they never noticed a baby bump lol she's my baby!!!
> 
> 
> Love,
> Michele & Khloe


Michele, another important piece of advice, IMHO, is you need to socialize Khloe with other dogs too, after she is fully vaccinated though. A good way to socialize her is to attend puppy class. Not only will she socialize with other puppies she will begin to basic obedience training and it creates a great bond between you and her. I got Opey when I was about your age and he was my first dog so I kind of feel the need to guide you. :blush: :innocent:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> Everyone teases me and says they should've thrown me a baby shower or they never noticed a baby bump lol she's my baby!!!



hahahahhahhaaha :HistericalSmiley: that is hilarious, b/c my friends/family are the same way.... and it's TRUE he's totally my baby... :wub: at 27, i am fully content with my furbaby and no real babies!!! that's what my nieces are for :innocent:

I, too, need to socialize my baby... he is a rescue and already 2 and still afraid of his own shadow (and other dogs :-/) and very much a mama's boy...


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

@Lindsay I appreciate it so much! I'm very new to this and I'm trying so hard to make her happy! Thank you so much for all of your help! Everything makes me nervous. I just got some puppy shampoo so I'm going to give her a bath. She's a little oily.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Micheleandkhloe said:


> @Lindsay I appreciate it so much! I'm very new to this and I'm trying so hard to make her happy! Thank you so much for all of your help! Everything makes me nervous. I just got some puppy shampoo so I'm going to give her a bath. She's a little oily.


You're very welcome Michele!! Happy to help!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

you could always get her a sling


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

LOVE the picture. Its SOOOO cute. We've had Falcon for 24 days! So far I haven't been able to leave because he FREAKS out. When my boyfriend leaves he is okay. When my boyfriend is here and I leave he makes little peeping noises which my boyfriend shushes and then he quiets but waits by the door until I get back. If we both leave. He tore a furrow from the rug and cried and cried and cried and cried. Its terrible. The neighbor felt so bad that he sat next to our door and talked to him. 

I consulted a behaviorist and he has us leaving him in a room with toys, kong, water, food, pee pads and each time he cries we shush him. In small increments at a time so that he can be alone. It isn't natural for dogs to be apart from their packs. So it is pretty difficult to cure. We started out with 5 minutes, then 10, now we are at 15 minutes. It will take a lot of TIME but it'll be worth it. Eventually because... I want to see Men in Black 3 but we CAN'T take him with us. 

Where are the dog friendly theaters?!?!?


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Luckily I have lots of family nearby that love to dogsit and keep her busy while I'm gone! They all love her! They say she cries off and on for like an hour after I leave but they keep her distracted and happy and she's fine. I'm very lucky in that respect!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------

